# dead screws



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

what do you guys do with dead screws and clickers ? do you leave the dead ones in the board ? do you bang the clickers in with a hammer ?

I have the finishers carry a screwdriver and just set the heads in a bit. On the clickers they use the screwdriver as a nail set. If i see them with a hammer i stop them. especially on metal framing.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Nasty!! Seriously? You don't have trouble with them working to the surface over time? I guess I don't exactly know why they'd work loose and pop, but I was always taught to pull them. Maybe its a fear of the dark thing on my part.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

absolutely, they can pull the dead ones out.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

By dead ones do you mean screws that missed the framing, or ones that went in too far and popped a bit?

Years ago we hit missed ones with a hammer and coated over. Never had a problem with that but did change to taking them out and dimpling in the "fuzzy" with the knife butt. If we're hanging we do it right while we're hanging.

Popped screws we put another screw (or three) in depending on why it popped. Again this gets done while we're hanging if we're doing so.

Clickers drive me crazy. We use a screwdriver and turn it the 1/2 turn it needs. Either while hanging if we're hanging or taping.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

we pull our misses(deads) and there better not be any outs(clickers) when my guys leave the room.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes we pull our misses, usually have 1 or 2 max per 12 ft sheet, elsewise my hangers will not be working for me. If you don't you risk them poping out later. Also, my finishers will hit them with the SIDE of their 8" or 10" knife. Some finishers like to use the back of their 6" knifes, but we coat with 8 or 10. Much faster. Only use a 5 or 6 for final screw coats!


----------



## energy1956 (Jan 31, 2010)

*just wondering?*

i was concerned about what chemicals (besides gypsum) that is added to the whole process of making drywall sheets in a drywall plant, that could be harmful to our daily breathing while applying the board to the wall (especially when routering ceilings and walls.http://www.drywalltalk.com/http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/eek.gifimages/icons/icon5.gif


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

energy1956 said:


> i was concerned about what chemicals (besides gypsum) that is added to the whole process of making drywall sheets in a drywall plant, that could be harmful to our daily breathing while applying the board to the wall (especially when routering ceilings and walls.http://www.drywalltalk.com/http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/eek.gifimages/icons/icon5.gif


google it .:detective:


----------

